# Exo-terra Nano conversion: from arboreal to terrestrial **pic heavy**



## edgeofthefreak

Part One: Setup
Pros or cons aside, Exo-terra is a popular choice for invert keepers. I have an issue with their lack of terrestrial style homes, as well as their use of cheap screen for the lid. The following is my conversion, where I tip a Nano on its back. This makes for an enclosure that opens from the top, and can be filled to the top with substrate (if you so desire).

Using an Exo-terra Nano (8"x8"x12") that I bought at an expo for $36, and some pre-cut acrylic (many guides online for how to cut acrylic)

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## edgeofthefreak

Part Two: Putting It Together










This is currently housing my 3.5" Brachypelma albopilosum, and would do just fine for anything kept as dry as she is. There's even a line of ventilation at the 'top' of the enclosure, right near the lid. If need be, the 'lid' (now the side) can be removed for easy cleaning. I popped a few rubber feet, attached to the glass, for support.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MarkmD

Thats really cool and brilliant conversation :-D


----------



## edgeofthefreak

MarkmD said:


> Thats really cool and brilliant conversation :-D


Thanks! It was quite easy, and relatively cheap! Especially since I had spare acrylic lying around.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend

nice! iv typically seen it done in the small [12's] and once in a xl [like they sell for beardies] but looks good. only thing i myself would change is a little more sub but sence its for a 3.4 albo i think its nice unless he is a digger .

going to cut off/rip the "feet" of the enclosure? or leave as is?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fyic

very kool idea and nice looking conversation.......but wouldn't it have been easier and cheaper to just use a 2.5gal tank with acrylic lid? 

again it does look good


----------



## viper69

Nice conversion..thanks!


----------



## edgeofthefreak

pyro fiend said:


> nice! iv typically seen it done in the small [12's] and once in a xl [like they sell for beardies] but looks good. only thing i myself would change is a little more sub but sence its for a 3.4 albo i think its nice unless he is a digger .
> 
> going to cut off/rip the "feet" of the enclosure? or leave as is?


Gonna leave it. It gives it an industrial look.   I'm sometimes worried about the amount of substrate I have as well. The height is just about 2x DLS of the current occupant. But she rarely digs, and doesn't seem to climb.



fyic said:


> very kool idea and nice looking conversation.......but wouldn't it have been easier and cheaper to just use a 2.5gal tank with acrylic lid?
> 
> again it does look good


I'm working on a 5gal build, but I keep having a tough time getting my OCD to decide on parts. I have yet to buy online vents or hasps, so when I buy terrarium parts, they're usually really expensive. It's the tradeoff for being able to buy, and use the parts, in the same hour.



viper69 said:


> Nice conversion..thanks!


Thanks back! 

This build is really only cheap if you can find the Exo-terra Nano on sale.


----------



## viper69

Often times the cost of shipping makes parts equal or more expensive than locally obtained parts


----------



## edgeofthefreak

viper69 said:


> Often times the cost of shipping makes parts equal or more expensive than locally obtained parts


Agreed. I think I just need to break down and buy some stuff. Acrylic hasps and hinges are things that just simply do not exist in my physical plane.


----------



## shebeen

I would have just used a piece of acrylic the same size as the original lid and glued small shims on it to engage the tank latches.  This way, you don't have to modify anything and you have the screen lid for future use.


----------



## edgeofthefreak

shebeen said:


> I would have just used a piece of acrylic the same size as the original lid and glued small shims on it to engage the tank latches.  This way, you don't have to modify anything and you have the screen lid for future use.


To be honest, that isn't a bad way to go either. I liked the little latches that the lid already has, and didn't figure I was going to repurpose the screen for anything.


----------



## fyic

> edgeofthefreak I'm working on a 5gal build, but I keep having a tough time getting my OCD to decide on parts. I have yet to buy online vents or hasps, so when I buy terrarium parts, they're usually really expensive. It's the tradeoff for being able to buy, and use the parts, in the same hour


OH I hear you on the OCD part hahaha.....I don't always use vents either....some times just like the drill air holes look 

Again I think what you did does look good.....I was just asking


----------



## edgeofthefreak

fyic said:


> OH I hear you on the OCD part hahaha.....I don't always use vents either....some times just like the drill air holes look
> 
> Again I think what you did does look good.....I was just asking


I like questions! This is certainly up for critique... there's a handful of small things I'd change even now. And I fill-flop between the look of vents vs the look of drilled holes. Once I get a drill press, I can have much nicer drill holes to look at! (one of the things my OCD lets slip by)


----------



## viper69

Yeah I don't like screen vents as much as holes- cleaner look


----------



## edgeofthefreak

viper69 said:


> Yeah I don't like screen vents as much as holes- cleaner look


I have an acrylic enclosure with a very thin wall thickness. Bought some tabbed vents from the plumbing department that are too small for standard acrylic and they look kinda nice. They even cover some of the scratches made when rounding out the holes. BUT they cover a decent portion of the lid...

Saw some nice drill presses for about $100 - anybody had luck with cheapy "sub-par" power tools?


----------



## viper69

edgeofthefreak said:


> Saw some nice drill presses for about $100 - anybody had luck with cheapy "sub-par" power tools?


I've used my power drill, it works. However sometimes the holes arent exactly straight on at times, they are slanted. I don't have space for a drill press.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## edgeofthefreak

*UPDATE:* It's been well over a year (20 months?) in this box, and she's doing just awesome.

*Overhead view:*
Showing the approximate layout from the top



*Lid view:*
Showing inside of burrow, vent holes etc



*Lid view, close up:*
Looks as though the hide may collapse in, but it is much more stable than it looks. Actually fortified by webbing from the entrance, and more than 3/4 of the hide is still touching substrate.



*Side view:*
Fairly dirty in there, but she recently molted and made the whole tank into a molting mat. Cleaned that [strike]waterdish[/strike] toilet yesterday, but she apparently needed it already today.



Last measurement, she was only about 4.5", so may have a bit more growing to do. This looks to be her forever home, and she seems as content as a spider can be in here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## smiittyy

Pictures in this thread helped alot, the only change i made was to only remove the piping, and the screen(plastic frame left intact). Dimensions of the 
acrylic are 6 3/16" x 6 11/16,you can tell from the pictures that there are still no exits,gaps,etc. And in stead of silicone i just hot glued the corners, the 
piece of acrylic is a snug fit to begin with and with the glue it isnt going anywhere. This cage will remain upright.  I already had an acrylic cutter so the total cost was$39.

$30 exxo
$9 acrylic(could be found cheaper i believe)
free shipping with amazon prime.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## edgeofthefreak

smiittyy said:


> Pictures in this thread helped alot, the only change i made was to only remove the piping, and the screen(plastic frame left intact). Dimensions of the
> acrylic are 6 3/16" x 6 11/16,you can tell from the pictures that there are still no exits,gaps,etc. And in stead of silicone i just hot glued the corners, the
> piece of acrylic is a snug fit to begin and with glue it is going anywhere. This cage will remain upright.  I already had an acrylic cutter so the total cost was$39.
> 
> $30 exxo
> $9 acrylic(could be found cheaper i believe)
> free shipping with amazon prime.


Very nice!
I can see you didn't over do your vents holes. My first acrylic insert had holes large enough for adult crickets to climb out.

I've often thought the extra step of trimming the little inside ledge was optional. I've only made two of these mods, and both at the same time. If I skip that step when making my next ones, I'll be sure to add that in as an update.


----------



## Doezsha

Very creative. I was just thinking  of ways to modify my 12x12x18s to increase  the humidity. I just set them up recently for arboreal tarantulas I haven't  purchased  any  Ts  yet, just been monitoring the heat and humidity before I purchase.. Thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TarantulasWorld

edgeofthefreak said:


> Thanks! It was quite easy, and relatively cheap! Especially since I had spare acrylic lying around.


Define cheap? Lol it looks great but is modding an expensive exo terra enclosure cheaper then making it all out of acrylic yourself  

Still looks great though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## edgeofthefreak

TarantulasWorld said:


> Define cheap


Well, this'll be in Canadian monies. The Exo-terra was $36 at an Expo, and they've been that price for a bit now. The acrylic sheet was $40-50, but I could make 6 or 8 lids with that. Also, helpful to have the tools handy - borrow where possible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69

TarantulasWorld said:


> Define cheap? Lol it looks great but is modding an expensive exo terra enclosure cheaper


Depends on the mod. In this case---Yes, always.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## user 666

fyic said:


> very kool idea and nice looking conversation.......but wouldn't it have been easier and cheaper to just use a 2.5gal tank with acrylic lid?
> 
> again it does look good


Or, a 5 gal tank?

What about a 10 gal tank? (which actually cost less than the Exoterra shown above)


----------



## edgeofthefreak

Plenty of glass containers are cheaper than an Exo-terra, but it makes much less of an "Exo-terra conversion thread" without using one. 

This tank is still in use, has a top-opening lid for daily access, and a side hatch for more robust cleanings. Haven't needed the side hatch, but it's cool to know its there if I need one. Ultimately, this build is one my favs, and if I make more, they'd be fairly stackable.

I'll see about getting some updated shots.





It always look like there's about 8" of free space in these shots. Those glass sides are only 8" total, so at the low point, there's 5-6" of free space, but she has a great deal of anchoring webs laid. Also, the Exo-terra brand waterdish didn't work out as such, but it's a great holder for a 3oz deli, which is easily removable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

